# Stairway to Heaven split screen - Jesse Nestor



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Stairway to Heaven - A Split Screen Cover by Jess…: https://youtu.be/Buv6LWN14yA


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

REALLY nice job, I bet that production took weeks! 

Folks, this is a must watch, from the premise to the very talented multi instrumental work!

(Which L&M location was that? Loved the 'set up').


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow, that was AWESOME.

:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mesmerizing...one question. What is the wooden lap instrument that shows up a few times below the electric lap steel ?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very very nice Jim, surprised you didn't make a cameo


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That was excellent acoustic guitar, Jess. And I was amazed at your twin brother playing all the other instruments. He is a real talent!:smile-new::sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I have always appreciated the abilities of those whose creativity and talent surpasses mine...........bastards!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DrHook said:


> I have always appreciated the abilities of those whose creativity and talent surpasses mine...........bastards!


LOL

That is just way, way too much talent for any one mortal to have!!!

Seriously now...UNFRIKKENBELIEVABLE!!! 

A MUST WATCH video for sure.

Congrats to Jesse and many thanks for the thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------

